# Anyone start DR on the same cycle as tests?



## Brownie x (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi

I'm hoping to Egg Share, and like all of us, want to get things moving as soon as I can.

I had all my tests (bloods and swobs) done at my GPs in March, the last one were taken nearly 3 weeks ago.  I had to have my FSH done at the clinic because I got a null result through my GPs on CD1 lats week, and I hope my resultd of that will be in on Monday.

My clinic has provisionally matched me.  As many of my blood results done through my GP still haven't arrived (including CF, CMV VDRL etc) the clinic have offered to re-do them if FSH levels are good.

Has anyone been able to start DR on day 21 of the same cycle?  or is it more likely that I will have to wait now until next cycle?

This bit seems to be taking so long - it's sooooooooooooo frustrating 

Best of luck to everyone xxxx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi brownie,

Why don't you come & join us in egg share chat?

Here's the link:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=136793.0

There are a few of us all at different stages on egg share program's & i'm sure someone will answer all of your questions

xx


----------



## Brownie x (Aug 9, 2007)

Thanks Nicole

Just in case anyone else is wondering - it looks like it can happen.  I was booked to start DR on day 21 of this cycle (28th April).  However I have just found out I'm a CF carrier, so sadly it's all over for me, for a while.  I have to go back to my GP and get refered with DH to talk about the implications and see if he is also a carrier before we can consider conventional treatment.

Whilst my time on here was short, I did want to thank you for your support,  Best of luck to everyone


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

I am so sorry hun!     I know of ladies how have still shared while being a carrier of CF... Hope DH is ok and you can get going again! 

Natalie xxx


----------

